# Spainish GPL/LPG Autoroute 2010 upload



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just converted Olley's data on Spanish GPL/LPG stations to an Autoroute 2010 file and it is in the members only downloads section. Should be of help to those venturing to Spain this year.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent - thanks


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

If it’s not a stupid question how do you find the download section? Each time I do a search I get everything but the download section.
Gary


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

greygit said:


> If it's not a stupid question how do you find the download section? Each time I do a search I get everything but the download section.
> Gary


Download link is on the home page just scroll down and you will see it or use this link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads.html


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

Well I can't get it to download. Working on a MacBook Pro, drag the password into the box, click down load and nada. What's wrong?

guyH


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Zepp said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not a stupid question how do you find the download section? Each time I do a search I get everything but the download section.
> ...


Thanks for the link, have downloaded and it works fine.
Gary


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Photag said:


> Well I can't get it to download. Working on a MacBook Pro, drag the password into the box, click down load and nada. What's wrong?
> 
> guyH


Try copy/ paste.
Gary


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, we have tried to download without success. Am I right in "assuming" that this is for Autoroute 2010. Our Autoroute is 2005? If so - any demon tricks to download updates to Autoroute from net?
Thanks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

midgeteler said:


> Hi, we have tried to download without success. Am I right in "assuming" that this is for Autoroute 2010. Our Autoroute is 2005? If so - any demon tricks to download updates to Autoroute from net?
> Thanks


Hi

If you have an older version of Autoroute you will not be able to use any .axe files created in say Autoroute 2010.

So what I suggest is that you go and download POI Converter from

http://rjdavies.users.btopenworld.com/html/poiconverter.html

Use this to convert the .axe file which you have downloaded back into an Autoroute .csv file. Once you have the .csv file you can create your own map with the POIs by importing the .csv file.

To do this open Autoroute go to Data > Import Data Wizard > find and choose the .csv file on your computer > follow instructions to import the data. (sometimes this needs a little care but as the original file was an .axe file in should be straight forward)

Mike


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

A note for users of POIConverter: let it install in the default directory, otherwise if you install it in Program Files the conversion sub-program will fail.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> A note for users of POIConverter: let it install in the default directory, otherwise if you install it in Program Files the conversion sub-program will fail.


Good point Doc. It says that somewhere in the accompanying blurb on the website. It has to go into the root directory.

(_Only showing off that I read the manual - for once_! :wink: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> It has to go into the root directory.
> 
> (_Only showing off that I read the manual - for once_! :wink: :lol: )
> 
> Dave


Not necessarily the root directory, but one that has no spaces in the foldername; the default is C:/Richard_Davies/ </pedantry>


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Spykal - DocHoliday

Tks for your POI Converter link and instructions on file conversion for my 05 Autoroute. Worked a treat after an afternoon on laptop! Another skill (nearly) mastered thanks to you. Call me sad but can't wait to convert another file as I am not quite sure how it was accomplished so quickly!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*New stations added*

Updated this file last week with new stations supplied by Olley and Costawarrior but Nuke has been busy with the move and it has not yet appeared in the modified form. I will add a note to this thread when it it is ready to download. I know Nuke has been having problems with his broadband and it seems to be a job that the Mods are not able to approve.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Latest Spanish LPG/GPL*

Finally managed to get the latest additions to the Autoroute 2010 file into the download section with the help and support of Spycal.

Please do not load this file into your own websites it is for the personal use of members of MHF. A link on your own website will indicate where it can be found and credit those who brought this information together.


----------

